# Pengu's Premium Picture Plaza



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 18, 2008)

*<Currently Closed for the Holidays>*


*(Sorry, Not Hiring. One Man Job For Now.)*



> Simple, yet awesome sets!


Hello, all. I'm Pengu-Yasha and this is my set shop. I have a good amount of experience in graphic design and I get bored easily. So I say why not put that boredom to good use and make a shop! And here it is, take a look inside...

*NOTE:* Please allow 1-3 days for me to finish your request​
*I do at this time:*

Avatars
Signatures
Transparencies
Animated GIF's (Video to GIF, too)*
GIF Editing
Userbars
Banners (for FC's and such)
Borders
**IMPORTANT NOTE:* Junior members are limited to *1 second* clips for avatars

*I do NOT do at this time:*

Colourations
Sketches

*RULES!!!*

You must wait *1 day (24 hours)* before making another request.
You must *give me stock* to use.
The *stock must be a link or in spoiler tags*.
Keep it clean.
If you want words, tell me in your request.
You must *credit me* (rep is optional).
Please *no spamming/flaming/trolling* in this thread.
If I did something wrong, or did not understand your request please no complaining. Just kindly tell me again what you would like or PM me with more details.
You *MUST* *TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE* before posting.
*Breaking these rules will get your request ignored!!!*
I will deny a request if I see the need to...



*Spoiler*: _Example Request_ 




*Type:* Avatar
*Dimensions:* 150x150
*Text:* Bla Bla Bla... (optional)
*What I Want:* Specify what part of the stock you would like to see in the new image.
*Stock:* link here or 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock goes in here...







*Spoiler*: _Example Animated GIF Request_ 




*Type:* Animated GIF
*Dimensions:* 150x150
*What I Want:* Specify what part of the stock you would like to see in the new image. (which part of the video you want, *i.e. 1:02 -1:18*)
*Stock:* link here (Youtube's fine)


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 18, 2008)

*Examples:*


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 












*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 











*Spoiler*: _GIF Editing_ 








*Spoiler*: _Userbars_


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Transparencies_ 









*Spoiler*: _Other_ 







*Spoiler*: _Video-to-GIF_ 








*Valued Customers**

• ^Vegeta^Two^
• riderinhood2
• Halca

*Valued customer don't get anything special, they are simply repeat customers and those who give me the best business...​


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Jul 25, 2008)

you haven't finish any work pengu ^_^


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 25, 2008)

NateRiver said:


> *EDIT:* I have another request:
> 
> First, could you use you photobucket to upload my current avatar for me, and second I have an actual request.
> 
> ...



I'll get right on that, and this time I mean it!!! 

EDIT1:
*Spoiler*: _Here's part one of your request_ 







EDIT2: This one was a doozy, lol. I took a break to get ice cream, but it still took a bit. I also threw a basic border on there to make it a little nicer...  
*Spoiler*: _Here it is_ 






Hope it's what you wanted...


----------



## NateRiver (Jul 26, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> I'll get right on that, and this time I mean it!!!
> 
> EDIT1:
> *Spoiler*: _Here's part one of your request_
> ...


@EDIT1: Thanks, for the hosting... 

@EDIT2: It looks even better than I imagined with the fadey thing on it! Thank you SOOO much!!! 

EDIT: It says "Your file of 836.7 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 100.0 KB for this filetype." when I try to use it as my avatar...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 26, 2008)

NateRiver said:


> @EDIT1: Thanks, for the hosting...
> 
> @EDIT2: It looks even better than I imagined with the fadey thing on it! Thank you SOOO much!!!
> 
> EDIT: It says "Your file of 836.7 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 100.0 KB for this filetype." when I try to use it as my avatar...


Glad you like it, and I'll see what I can do about the file size, hold on a sec... 

EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: _Ok, here it is_ 






Goes much faster now...


----------



## NateRiver (Jul 26, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Glad you like it, and I'll see what I can do about the file size, hold on a sec...
> 
> EDIT:
> *Spoiler*: _Ok, here it is_
> ...


I think I actually like it better now! This way people don't have to wait!!!


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Jul 26, 2008)

that's awesome pengu!


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 27, 2008)

Aren't user bars generally 300x20 or 350x20? 


Good luck on your shop though


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 27, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Aren't user bars generally 300x20 or 350x20?
> 
> 
> Good luck on your shop though


Meh, I don't think it really matters, but if you really think it has to be that I'll make a new example... 

EDIT: There, I made a random one to the proper specifications...


----------



## Soldier (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello :]
I need a quick trans please ^^
Type- Signature
Size- Neeeh.. as big as it'll go :] **within the junior member limits ><**
Text- _It slipped..._
Stock- 
Can can I have a thin black border? Thanks! <3


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 27, 2008)

Kaimyou said:


> Hello :]
> I need a quick trans please ^^
> Type- Signature
> Size- Neeeh.. as big as it'll go :] **within the junior member limits ><**
> ...


I'll get right on this...


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 27, 2008)

Nah I was only asking, I didn't know. didn't mean to offend you or nothing.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 27, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Nah I was only asking, I didn't know. didn't mean to offend you or nothing.


No, you didn't offend me. And userbars are usually 300x19 or 350x19, but you can have larger ones, too...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 27, 2008)

Kaimyou said:


> Hello :]
> I need a quick trans please ^^
> Type- Signature
> Size- Neeeh.. as big as it'll go :] **within the junior member limits ><**
> ...


Is this about what you had in mind? If not, tell me what exactly you'd like me to change...


*Spoiler*: _Here it is_ 




Look On Next Page...  -->


----------



## Soldier (Jul 27, 2008)

You nailed it :] Thanks +rep you tomorrow... 24 hour limit


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 27, 2008)

Kaimyou said:


> You nailed it :] Thanks +rep you tomorrow... 24 hour limit


Wait, if you're going to have this outside a spoiler tag, if so use this one:


*Spoiler*: _Here_


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 29, 2008)

Yasha-chan I have a request cause I'm too lazy to do it myself, and i like to bump other shops 


Manga edit
dont resize it, put some text on, something funny. I dnot care what  
go wild kay? <3 triple reps


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 29, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yasha-chan I have a request cause I'm too lazy to do it myself, and i like to bump other shops
> 
> 
> Manga edit
> ...



*Spoiler*: _lol, here you go_ 







Hope it's good enough...


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice! What Font do you use? tell me over PM XD


total reps


----------



## NateRiver (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, I've got another request... :sweat

Could you make a sweet banner for the Near FC, like the one you made for the L's successors FC. I don't care what image(s) you use, just as long as it looks good...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 30, 2008)

NateRiver said:


> Haha, I've got another request... :sweat
> 
> Could you make a sweet banner for the Near FC, like the one you made for the L's successors FC. I don't care what image(s) you use, just as long as it looks good...


Yah sure, I'll get right on that...


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 30, 2008)

Type: userbars
Dimensions: amm the right size
Text: Join DBZ Fallen Warriors
Stock:


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 30, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Type: userbars
> Dimensions: amm the right size
> Text: Join DBZ Fallen Warriors
> Stock:


Ok, I'll get right on this too... 

*EDIT:* Ok, I got both Nate's and your's done...


*Spoiler*: _@Nate_ 







*Spoiler*: _@Vegeta_ 






I hope they both look ok, if not please tell me what's wrong...


----------



## NateRiver (Jul 30, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *EDIT:* Ok, I got both Nate's and your's done...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _@Nate_
> ...



That looks amazing, Pengu! I love the transparency effects!!!


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Pengu wanna affiliate our shops?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 30, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Hey Pengu wanna affiliate our shops?


Umm, what exactly would that entail?


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

say you get a request you can't do - or somethign you dont do, send them to my shop, or if i get a request i cant do or don't do (like manga edits) i'll send them to your shop


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 30, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> say you get a request you can't do - or somethign you dont do, send them to my shop, or if i get a request i cant do or don't do (like manga edits) i'll send them to your shop


Ok then, sounds good! If I get any Manga panel colourings, I'll send them your way...


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

awesome! link to my shop:
Sandaime


if you have a shop banner i'll link it to my front page


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 30, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> awesome! link to my shop:
> Sandaime
> 
> 
> if you have a shop banner i'll link it to my front page


Just added your shop to my front page. And no, I don't have a shop banner...although I will after I eat dinner...


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 30, 2008)

Good luck with the shop.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, I've made two different banners:


*Spoiler*: _Banner 1_ 







*Spoiler*: _Banner 2_ 






I personally like banner 1 more, but banner 2 looks a little better because of the transparency... ?


Ryuk said:


> Good luck with the shop.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

I say number two definantly


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 30, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I say number two definantly


Ok, so go ahead and link my shop on your shop's front page. Here's the link also:  Ninjitsu Ninja


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 31, 2008)

You're all linked up now


----------



## NateRiver (Jul 31, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Ok, I've made two different banners:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Banner 1_
> ...


lol, I just noticed those! They look hilariously awesome!!!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 31, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Ok, I'll get right on this too...
> 
> *EDIT:* Ok, I got both Nate's and your's done...
> 
> ...


OMFG Ownage


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 31, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> OMFG Ownage


I'll assume those are tears of joy? 

And please edit your sig. off, thank you...


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2008)

I just want this image transparent Pengu pls and thank you ~<3


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 23, 2008)

Dark Light said:


> I just want this image transparent Pengu pls and thank you ~<3


Oh, I never expected a request from you!!! 

lol, I'll have it done real quick, hold on... 

*EDIT:* 
*Spoiler*: _Here you go_ 






Is it how you wanted, or is there something I need to fix in it?


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2008)

Pengu thta's amazing thank you  +reps


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 24, 2008)

Type: Avatar/Animated Gif
Dimensions: 150x150
Text: 'Hansel and Gretel: Killer love'
What I Want: Just there necks up to the top of there heads please. And for the animation, just make it go side-to-side from there heads please. 
Stock:


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 24, 2008)

Mihael Keehl said:


> Type: Avatar/Animated Gif
> Dimensions: 150x150
> Text: 'Hansel and Gretel: Killer love'
> What I Want: Just there necks up to the top of there heads please. And for the animation, just make it go side-to-side from there heads please.
> Stock:


I'm on it!!!


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 24, 2008)

Alright sir.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's your request Michael-k...


*Spoiler*: _It's in this spoiler_ 





*Spoiler*: _Actually this one_ 





*Spoiler*: _Oh snap! I got you again_ 




Ok, I'm done, here it is... 









I tweaked the original concept a little, is it ok? I can always fix it if not...


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 24, 2008)

xD Spoiler tricking me. Actually, I like it a lot better than what I wanted it to be. >w< Thank you, Pengu! >w<

OH SNAP! I just realized I gave the wrong size! I meant 125 x 125! I was wondering why when I put it up it wasnt moving. ^^;


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 24, 2008)

Mihael Keehl said:


> OH SNAP! I just realized I gave the wrong size! I meant 125 x 125! I was wondering why when I put it up it wasnt moving. ^^;


Oh Snap! I'll go fix that!!!


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you and sorry. I didnt pay attention to what I was typing earlier. ^^;


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 24, 2008)

Mihael Keehl said:


> Thank you and sorry. I didnt pay attention to what I was typing earlier. ^^;


Don't worry about it. 


*Spoiler*: _Here's the new one_ 






Tell me if something's wrong and I'll fix it...


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 24, 2008)

^^ Alright and thank you again. >w<


----------



## The Karin Kid (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey, just bumping the shop. You already know the request and everything. Just use the pics I sent you already...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 29, 2008)

The Karin Kid said:


> Hey, just bumping the shop. You already know the request and everything. Just use the pics I sent you already...


I got them all done, and I went ahead and snuck onto you photobucket and put them on there... 


*Spoiler*: _The Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _The Siggie_


----------



## The Karin Kid (Aug 29, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> I got them all done, and I went ahead and snuck onto you photobucket and put them on there...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The Avatar_
> ...


The avatar is perfect, but I just thought about this. Could you put "The Karin Kid" on the siggie? :sweat


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 29, 2008)

The Karin Kid said:


> The avatar is perfect, but I just thought about this. Could you put "The Karin Kid" on the siggie? :sweat


Totally, I'll have that done in a second... 

*EDIT:* 
*Spoiler*: _Is this like what you wanted, I know you like that font_


----------



## The Karin Kid (Aug 29, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Totally, I'll have that done in a second...
> 
> *EDIT:*
> *Spoiler*: _Is this like what you wanted, I know you like that font_


ZOMG! Yesh! I Love It!!!


----------



## Lust (Aug 31, 2008)

Yo! Just want this transparent please...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 31, 2008)

Dark Light said:


> Yo! Just want this transparent please...


Got it all finished, except I noticed that that image is a different variation of an image I had on file. I went ahead and rendered that as well, just in case you liked it better...


*Spoiler*: _Your Request_ 







*Spoiler*: _The original version_ 






Take your pick, I personally like the original eye colour. However, your version matches you avatar's eyes... ?


----------



## The Karin Kid (Sep 1, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Got it all finished, except I noticed that that image is a different variation of an image I had on file. I went ahead and rendered that as well, just in case you liked it better...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Your Request_
> ...


There goes Pingu, always going out of his way for the customer...


----------



## Lust (Sep 1, 2008)

yes I know. I edited the original version to match meh avi  anyway thank you.


----------



## YRPFantasy (Sep 4, 2008)

*My Avie Request. <3*

*Type:* Animated GIF
*Dimensions*: 150x150
*What I Want:* The part between 7:51-7:54
*Stock:* link
Thank you! ^^ ​


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 4, 2008)

1 - turn off your signature
2 - unless you're using that on another forum, you can't have a 150x150 avatar here yet


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 5, 2008)

YRPFantasy said:


> *Type:* Animated GIF
> *Dimensions*: 150x150
> *What I Want:* The part between 7:51-7:54
> *Stock:* link
> Thank you! ^^ ​



As Hisagi said, please turn off your signature...

Are you wanting this as your avatar, because I'll have to make it 125x125 for that. If you want this in your signature, then I'll make it 150x150... 



Hisagi said:


> 1 - turn off your signature
> 2 - unless you're using that on another forum, you can't have a 150x150 avatar here yet



You're on the ball, thanks!!!


----------



## Lust (Sep 6, 2008)

you know what to do.
transperancy xD pls

just sakura and sasuke of course.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 7, 2008)

Dark Light said:


> you know what to do.
> transperancy xD pls
> 
> just sakura and sasuke of course.



*Spoiler*: _Here you go_ 






It was a little bad quality to begin with, is it fine still?


----------



## Lust (Sep 7, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Here you go_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could kiss you! that's awesome Pengu thank you! yeah I know and I don't mind


----------



## Berry (Sep 7, 2008)

Sanji transparent please..




*Edit*: Also, make it smaller

Cheers


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 7, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Here you go_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Better quality_ 






Is it ok? 



A l p h a said:


> Sanji transparent please..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 






It's senior signature sized. Is it ok?


----------



## Lust (Sep 7, 2008)

Pengu you're amazing  thank you!!!!


----------



## Berry (Sep 7, 2008)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you Could make it slighty smaller that would be great


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 7, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> If you Could make it slighty smaller that would be great



*Spoiler*: _How about this_ 






If not, could you give me the dimensions you're wanting?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 7, 2008)

Pengu, senior sized is 550x500 / 150x150 / 341KB

non senior size is 500x500//125x125/100KB


----------



## Berry (Sep 7, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _How about this_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats perfect!

Cheers


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 7, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Pengu, senior sized is 550x500 / 150x150 / 341KB
> 
> non senior size is 500x500//125x125/100KB


I know, but where are you seeing 500x500 in the things I rendered?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not I'm just pointing that out for future reference for you


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 7, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I'm not I'm just pointing that out for future reference for you


Oh, I had it written down already, but thank you anyway...


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 7, 2008)

well good for you 

Ciao


----------



## MewMewSaku (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd like a set please... 


*Spoiler*: _The signature_ 






Could you take out everything except the blossoms and tree and make it proper size?


*Spoiler*: _The avatar_ 






Her face with a small border. Junior member size...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 7, 2008)

MewMewSaku said:


> I'd like a set please...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The signature_
> ...


Ok, I'll get on this after I eat. I desperately need food... 

*EDIT:* I deeply apologize, I went to bed early that night and completely forgot after that... 

Anywho, here's you stuff:


*Spoiler*: _The Siggie_ 







*Spoiler*: _The Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _lol, I couldn't resist. Here's the actual one_


----------



## MewMewSaku (Sep 10, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Ok, I'll get on this after I eat. I desperately need food...
> 
> *EDIT:* I deeply apologize, I went to bed early that night and completely forgot after that...
> 
> ...


That's amazing!!! 

And  at the first avatar. The actual one is awesome though!!!


----------



## Kuddle Me Konan (Sep 13, 2008)

I saw your GIF's in your signature when you commented in my thread... 

*Type:* Signature
*Dimensions:* 296x375
*What I Want:* Make it transparent please.
*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 13, 2008)

Kuddle Me Konan said:


> I saw your GIF's in your signature when you commented in my thread...
> 
> *Type:* Signature
> *Dimensions:* 296x375
> ...


lol, I'm glad those GIF's we're good for something... 


*Spoiler*: _Here's your request_


----------



## Kuddle Me Konan (Sep 13, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> lol, I'm glad those GIF's we're good for something...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here's your request_


Holy Crap! That was fast! Thank you!!!


----------



## YRPFantasy (Sep 13, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> As Hisagi said, please turn off your signature...
> 
> Are you wanting this as your avatar, because I'll have to make it 125x125 for that. If you want this in your signature, then I'll make it 150x150...
> 
> ...



Well, sorry. >.> 125x125 then​


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 14, 2008)

YRPFantasy said:


> Well, sorry. >.> 125x125 then​


1) You still haven't edited off your signature on your post on page 4.
2) I'm working on it now and as soon as I get it cut down to a smaller file size, I'll post it.
3) Would you like fries with that?
3.5) Would you like a border?

*EDIT:* I had to cut it down A LOT so it's a little choppy. I hope that's ok, and if not I'll try and fix it up...


*Spoiler*: _Here it it_ 






That ok?


----------



## YRPFantasy (Sep 16, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> 1) You still haven't edited off your signature on your post on page 4.
> 2) I'm working on it now and as soon as I get it cut down to a smaller file size, I'll post it.
> 3) Would you like fries with that?
> 3.5) Would you like a border?
> ...




It's perfect! 

BTW: Sorry....I thought I cut off my signature. ^^'​


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 28, 2008)

Type: Avatar and siggy
Dimensions: 125X125
Text: only in the sig i would like preferably to say DragonBlade or DB
What I Want: i dont know what i want. surprise me
Stock:this


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 28, 2008)

DragonBlade said:


> Type: Avatar and siggy
> Dimensions: 125X125
> Text: only in the sig i would like preferably to say DragonBlade or DB
> What I Want: i dont know what i want. surprise me
> Stock:Neomaster121


I'll do this as soon as you turn off you signature...


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 28, 2008)

there ya go


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 28, 2008)

Since you didn't give me many specifics, I just went nuts with the liquify... 


*Spoiler*: _The Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _The Siggie_ 






Is it ok? If there's anything you don't like/would like me to change please tell me and I'll fix it...


----------



## Creator (Sep 29, 2008)

Sig request.

Max size, i think thats 550X500 pixels for me. 

Umm....Tsunade written on it. 

Go crazy.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 29, 2008)

Creator said:


> Sig request.
> 
> Max size, i think thats 550X500 pixels for me.
> 
> ...


Sure thing! I'll have it done in a bit!!! 

*EDIT:* I'm all finished... 


*Spoiler*: _The full one_ 






My roommate said he didn't like that streak on her head (I personally think it adds balance ) so I made another version without it...


*Spoiler*: _Here it is_ 






Do you like it?


----------



## Creator (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes. Its awesome.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Pengu-Yasha

Type: SIG GIF
Dimensions: 150x150
What I Want: The part between 9:20 and 10:20
Stock: 
Thanks

PS if you cant use the link PM me


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 6, 2008)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> Hey Pengu-Yasha
> 
> Type: SIG GIF
> Dimensions: 150x150
> ...


For some reason I keep getting an error whenever I try to convert a video to a GIF (and it's not just your video). Plus, your video request was huge in length and photoshop cut it off. Here's what I was able to salvage, but if you would like it made differently I'm afraid you'll have to take you request to another shop...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






I hope this wont affect any future requests...

P.S. Please turn off you signature...


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2008)

thank you for your help ill try not to ask for a long one next time


----------



## YRPFantasy (Oct 11, 2008)

Type: Animated GIF
Dimensions: 50x50
What I Want: Part 0:42-0:47 (With the text HL on the bottom right hand corner if you could. ^^' )
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



image


​


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 11, 2008)

YRPFantasy said:


> Type: Animated GIF
> Dimensions: 50x50
> What I Want: Part 0:42-0:47 (With the text HL on the bottom right hand corner if you could. ^^' )
> Stock:
> ...


Sorry, buddy. For the moment Photoshop is mad at me and wont let me make Video-to-GIF's. I put it on the front page and once I get it fixed I'll have that on the OP...

But I'm sure my fine associates at Hisagi + Friends Request Shop would be happy to accept this particular request...


----------



## YRPFantasy (Oct 12, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Sorry, buddy. For the moment Photoshop is mad at me and wont let me make Video-to-GIF's. I put it on the front page and once I get it fixed I'll have that on the OP...
> 
> But I'm sure my fine associates at Hisagi + Friends Request Shop would be happy to accept this particular request...



AW! That sucks. Thanks anyway. ^^'​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 13, 2008)

Wanted the text switched from Naruto Avatrs to Anime United


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 15, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Wanted the text switched from Naruto Avatrs to Anime United


Very sorry for the wait, was back-logged with homework. Here's your request...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Is it ok?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2008)

Might I ask if you'd make me a set similar to yours, only have the avatar 150x150 and focused on the 7-tails face


Rep as reward


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Might I ask if you'd make me a set similar to yours, only have the avatar 150x150 and focused on the 7-tails face
> 
> 
> Rep as reward


lol, was waiting for that stock to appear in my shop... 

So are you wanting only the avatar, or the entire thing as a siggie as well?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2008)

the whole thing as a siggy

and then a 150x150 avatar focusing on the 7tails

similiar to how yours is :admires:


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> the whole thing as a siggy
> 
> and then a 150x150 avatar focusing on the 7tails
> 
> similiar to how yours is :admires:


Whew, ok. I don't have enough time for that tonight (stupid school and its stupid homework ). I'll start on it tomorrow. Is that ok?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2008)

I can wait pek


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 16, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Very sorry for the wait, was back-logged with homework. Here's your request...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here_
> ...



Perfect


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 16, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I can wait pek


Well your wait is over!!! 

I tried a new resolution of a larger image; it made it slightly lighter, but I think it came out nicely. I also tried a simple, stacked border and I think it makes the images stand out more (like 2.5D )...


*Spoiler*: _The Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _The Siggie_ 






Are they ok?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 16, 2008)

make them a bit closer, if you could?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 16, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> make them a bit closer, if you could?


It was best quality at that size, but I'll see if I can make it a little larger... ?

Does the border style look ok?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 16, 2008)

Its... different 

and i meant closer like, not that spaced out<3


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 16, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Its... different
> 
> and i meant closer like, not that spaced out<3


Oh!!! 

I can totally do that. Give me a minute or so...


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 16, 2008)

no problem


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 16, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> no problem


Ok, how's this?


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Do you approve?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 16, 2008)

yes, yes i do


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 16, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> yes, yes i do


Yippie!!!


----------



## YRPFantasy (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know how to make a request for a transpency. So if I get it wrong, forgive me. ^^'

May you transparent this?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 18, 2008)

YRPFantasy said:


> I don't know how to make a request for a transpency. So if I get it wrong, forgive me. ^^'
> 
> May you transparent this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


There's no definite request format for anything. I just have those examples on the front page because that format gives me everything I need to know... 

I got your request done and I assume you're wanting to use it as a signature so I made it proper signature size...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Is it to your liking?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 18, 2008)

oi pengu, do you do normal avatars?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 18, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> oi pengu, do you do normal avatars?


Sure do!!! 

Please turn off your signature when you post in my shop...


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 18, 2008)

sorry i was typing another message while i was doing this one
anyway could you send like 3 examples of your avvie work because this is my first time requesting from your shop and i wanna see if you could do an avvie for me :3

is it possible?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 18, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> sorry i was typing another message while i was doing this one
> anyway could you send like 3 examples of your avvie work because this is my first time requesting from your shop and i wanna see if you could do an avvie for me :3
> 
> is it possible?


Sure. Here's a few random ones I've used in the past...


*Spoiler*: _First_ 







*Spoiler*: _Second_ 







*Spoiler*: _Third_ 






You like?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 18, 2008)

they're nice but do you do bigger ones like 150x150 dimensions?
and do you add effects and stuff to it?
it's not critisism, i just need to know what you do


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 18, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> they're nice but do you do bigger ones like 150x150 dimensions?
> and do you add effects and stuff to it?
> it's not critisism, i just need to know what you do


Sure, I do all sizes and I can add whatever effects you request. Those are all 125x125 because they're ones I've used before and I'm not a senior member (yet)...


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 18, 2008)

ok i'll give you a shot
150x150 avvie with a SINGLE border, not like the ones you showed me
and here's the stock:



just her face and do effects like this:



do the best as you can and yes, that is my avvie 
thank you


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 18, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> ok i'll give you a shot
> 150x150 avvie with a SINGLE border, not like the ones you showed me
> and here's the stock:
> 
> ...


I'll get right to this!!! 

One thing though, what effects are there on that other avatar? Do you have the original stock so I can compare them?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah sure, here: 



btw what program do you use?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 18, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> yeah sure, here:
> 
> 
> 
> btw what program do you use?


Thanks, now I'll start... 

I use Photoshop CS3...


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 18, 2008)

coolie
looking forward to the results :3


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 18, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> coolie
> looking forward to the results :3


I tried to make it similar to the example you gave me, but not totally the same. Hope you like what I did...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Is it ok?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi there I don't mean to spam but PY I didn't mean to log off on you yesterday, my computer decided it wanted to restart itself XD


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Hi there I don't mean to spam but PY I didn't mean to log off on you yesterday, my computer decided it wanted to restart itself XD


I had to go anyway. My next message was "I g2g, c ya" right as you logged... 

Don't worry about it...


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 18, 2008)

alrighty then


----------



## YRPFantasy (Oct 18, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> There's no definite request format for anything. I just have those examples on the front page because that format gives me everything I need to know...
> 
> I got your request done and I assume you're wanting to use it as a signature so I made it proper signature size...
> 
> ...



You're the best! ​


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 19, 2008)

it's FABULOUS!
I LOVE IT!
thank you very much pengu pek


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 20, 2008)

Text switch

Anime United


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 20, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Text switch
> 
> Anime United


Please turn off your signature. I'll start making it once you do... 

Do you want the words different colours like the current words?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 20, 2008)

Yea leave it in gray
Thx
and who is your avy?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 20, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Text switch
> 
> Anime United



I couldn't match the font, so I tried two different ones. I also thought it looked a little boring in just grey, so I put an accent on it...


*Spoiler*: _1_ 







*Spoiler*: _2_ 






Do you like either of them?



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> and who is your avy?



That's my Anko dearest... pek


----------



## Creator (Oct 21, 2008)

Get rid of the writing at the bottom and make it full black, the text in big should read Tsunade, like my previous request. 

In the bottom, where the text was previously removed, i want, in small writing...





> Sketch: Euraj  Sig: _Whoevers making it_


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 21, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> I couldn't match the font, so I tried two different ones. I also thought it looked a little boring in just grey, so I put an accent on it...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _1_
> ...



Version 2 rocks
rep afther 24 hour


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 22, 2008)

Creator said:


> Get rid of the writing at the bottom and make it full black, the text in big should read Tsunade, like my previous request.
> 
> In the bottom, where the text was previously removed, i want, in small writing...


I've been trying some new effects types and I went ahead and used them in your request...


*Spoiler*: __ 






Does it look ok? I'll happily re-do it if not... 


*EDIT:* Since you liked it, I made it a little nicer. Here it is...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Is the highlight colour ok?




*EDIT2:* lol, here's without the highlight...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






And here's a simple, white outline just in case...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Either of them acceptable (I got all night to do this, so don't worry )?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh so this is your place :]


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Oh so this is your place :]


Sure is!!!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 26, 2008)

Another request
Images for my site
Dont rely ave to add effects

Size:350x100

1st one
Text-Main Charters 
Stocks-
*Spoiler*: __ 










Text-Gym Leaders
Stocks-
*Spoiler*: __ 









Text-Other Champs
Stocks-
*Spoiler*: __ 









Text-Trainers
Stocks-
*Spoiler*: __ 








Text-Extras
Stocks-
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 26, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Another request
> Images for my site
> Dont rely ave to add effects
> 
> ...


A couple questions:

1. Are you wanting them all in one banner or each set of images in their own banner?
2. Do you want borders on the image(s)?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 26, 2008)

oi pengu
expect a request from me in a few days time
you do sigs no?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 26, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> oi pengu
> expect a request from me in a few days time
> you do sigs no?


Everything I do is on the front page. But yes, I do...


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 26, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> A couple questions:
> 
> 1. Are you wanting them all in one banner or each set of images in their own banner?
> 2. Do you want borders on the image(s)?



I want all the images in one banner acorrding to the text


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 27, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Everything I do is on the front page. But yes, I do...


 
do you think i'm bothered to read the whole thing?
i read half, just the important stuff...if there were any.
ok then i'll put you to the test when i get back from shopping


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2008)

Stock: Claymore 13
Type ~ Animated Image
Avatar: 150x150 
Sig: 260x150
Times: 
- avatar: 11:44-11:49
- signature: 16:56-17:06
Other: crop out the subs please
Border: standard black and white


Rep as reward,


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 27, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Stock: Claymore 13
> Type ~ Animated Image
> Avatar: 150x150
> Sig: 260x150
> ...


I still can't get Video-to-GIF's to work. I have to wait until I get my new laptop (still saving up ). Sorry, Hisa-chan...


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2008)

Alrighty its fine  I'll take it elsewhere

Reps anyway Pengu <3


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 27, 2008)

banner sized
I need this turned into a gif i need one pic to transition into the other but in between the transition on a Black Screen i want it to say "We'll go to Hell and back" and at the end Black screen that says "To Save each other" the transition to a white screen and say "Team 13, were the only family we got"

rep if you do it


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 27, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> banner sized
> I need this turned into a gif i need one pic to transition into the other but in between the transition on a Black Screen i want it to say "We'll go to Hell and back" and at the end Black screen that says "To Save each other" the transition to a white screen and say "Team 13, were the only family we got"
> 
> rep if you do it


Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Is this ok?

However, you'll have to take this:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Out of your signature. Signature filesize is 1MB (1024KB) max. You already have passed that because that particular image has a huge filesize...


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 27, 2008)

Im using the banner for another fourm


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 27, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Im using the banner for another fourm


Regardless, your signature as it is about 1204KB in size. It's not much over the limit, but you should probably think about finding some smaller filesized images... nod


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 27, 2008)

Ill find a way


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 28, 2008)

Could I have a 150 x 150 avy with a rounded black border...


For the sig could you add a black rounded border to the pic...


Thanks.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 28, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Could I have a 150 x 150 avy with a rounded black border...
> 
> 
> For the sig could you add a black rounded border to the pic...
> ...


I'm all done...


*Spoiler*: _The Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _The Signature_ 






Are these alright?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 28, 2008)

pengu my man man/lady friend! 

set please
add effects and all kindsa stuff
like a dotted border 
anything sparkly and showbiz kind of yanno?



make two avvies outta this please
a 130x130 one and a 150x150 one :3
and just focus on the face 

impress me like last time 
thanks


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 28, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> I'm all done...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The Avatar_
> ...



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 28, 2008)

Pengu my man, I gotta request~


*Spoiler*: __ 








make a set out of my name twin 

avatar: 150x150 & 150x250

focusing on her face for the 150 (exactly like my current avatar) and on her face and shoulder in the 250 one

signature within limits but not horribly extreme, enough for to look small along with my quote i have in my signature currently.


I'd also like some authentic looking effects thrown into the mix. thanks

Rep as reward


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 28, 2008)

i can't see what that piccie is!
it's a cross 
you're so sweet hisagi


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 28, 2008)

you can't see it twinny? 

here

I may now laugh evilly

she has my name :>


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 28, 2008)

there's loadsa japanese links lol 
which one is it?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 28, 2008)

it didn't take you directly to the image? 

 uhm

Link removed

then click on this:
◆クレイモア_イレーネ 

its the... 21st one on the list xD


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 28, 2008)

okies :3
SIG TWINNY SIG! 

kewl image


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 28, 2008)

I know right


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 29, 2008)

done yet my main man pengu?
mornin' all
mornin' twinny 
sorry it was almost midnight when i logged off


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 29, 2008)

btw apparently no one can see the image so Pengu, so i rehosted it



and its okay Twin  i don't mind.


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 29, 2008)

where's the rehosted image? 
i remember it though
it's naiiiiiiice


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 29, 2008)

go upupup to my post lol


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 29, 2008)

the same one 
she's pretty that irene lady


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 29, 2008)

even with just one arm, she is awesome


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 29, 2008)

cool one arm!!! 
how does she fight with only one arm though?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 29, 2008)

1. This is a request shop. Please take your conversation elsewhere... 

2. TatsuBon, please turn off your signature on the above post... 



TatsuBon said:


> pengu my man man/lady friend!
> 
> set please
> add effects and all kindsa stuff
> ...



Sorry it took so long. I've been really swamped with homework (). I just had a quick break and worked on your request:


*Spoiler*: _150x150 Ava_ 







*Spoiler*: _130x130 Ava_ 







*Spoiler*: _Siggie_ 






Do you approve?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 29, 2008)

my final "convo" post

She doesn't, she feigned death and fled from the Organization after getting her arm cut off, then she later is found by clare after Irene rescue's her, and she cuts off her other arm to give to clare, since clare had said arm cut off as well 

okay sorry Pengu *flees*


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 30, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Pengu my man, I gotta request~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I just put some basic, subtle clover-thingies with effects. I thought it fit nicely...


*Spoiler*: _Ava 1_ 







*Spoiler*: _Ava 2_ 







*Spoiler*: _Siggie_ 






Do they look ok? Is there enough substance to them?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes  perfect!

*rep*


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 31, 2008)

it fucking perfect pengu man!
rep on it's way <3


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 31, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Another request
> Images for my site
> Dont rely ave to add effects
> 
> ...



Sorry for the wait (). I tried to be creative with the pokemon theme. I hope you like it...


*Spoiler*: _1_ 







*Spoiler*: _2_ 







*Spoiler*: _3_ 







*Spoiler*: _4_ 







*Spoiler*: _5_ 






Are they ok?


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 3, 2008)

ahem i need a banner made 
I ned it to scroll past each of their pics i want there names after there pic scrolls by there names are in order. Midare Osakura, Akatake Shiragane, Po Yanagi, Kasumi Mijiwara,And Kisuke Yamazaki afterwards it needs to say Anti Konoha Task Force.

It needs to be about as large as seinor sized banner

oh adnm heres the pics in order


*Spoiler*: __ 











oh and in the bacground of the last part there needs to be the sound villages symbol


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 4, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> ahem i need a banner made
> I ned it to scroll past each of their pics i want there names after there pic scrolls by there names are in order. Midare Osakura, Akatake Shiragane, Po Yanagi, Kasumi Mijiwara,And Kisuke Yamazaki afterwards it needs to say Anti Konoha Task Force.
> 
> It needs to be about as large as seinor sized banner
> ...


All done...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Is it what you wanted?


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah it is 

i cant rep you yet


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2008)

150 x 150 avy, please. You made a sig for me out of this stock previously, will rep again, thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 6, 2008)

two 150x150 avatars one on the girl and the other on the guy

and a transparency no taller than 400px, as the sig - with both of them


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 6, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> 150 x 150 avy, please. You made a sig for me out of this stock previously, will rep again, thanks.




*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Is it ok?



Hisagi said:


> two 150x150 avatars one on the girl and the other on the guy
> 
> and a transparency no taller than 400px, as the sig - with both of them



For the render, do you want the black bars still in it. The chains are wrapped around them, so it would look a bit weird without them. I could take the chains out though... ?

What would you like?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Here_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, thanks. Will rep when it lets me.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Nov 9, 2008)

Type: Transparency
Dimensions: 250 x 350
Text: Call me dad
What I Want: Just a simple transparency please ^^ (xD Nope. Nothing big today. Next time)
Stock:


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 10, 2008)

Mihael Keehl said:


> Type: Transparency
> Dimensions: 250 x 350
> Text: Call me dad
> What I Want: Just a simple transparency please ^^ (xD Nope. Nothing big today. Next time)
> Stock:


Please turn off your signature. I'll do your request once you have...


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Nov 10, 2008)

Alright. I did. ^^; Sorry. I forgot about the sig.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 11, 2008)

Mihael Keehl said:


> Alright. I did. ^^; Sorry. I forgot about the sig.


Thanks. Here you go...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Nov 11, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Thanks. Here you go...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here_
> ...


^^ Yeah thats good. >w< Thank you


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 23, 2008)

srry for replying so late
thx and rep is comming


----------



## Pedobear Jr (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 






Just her face. And a border like your's.


*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






Matching border please.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 12, 2008)

Pedobear Jr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






Are they right?


----------



## Pedobear Jr (Dec 12, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> ...


They're perfect!!!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 14, 2008)

Banner
Size:800x200
Stock-
Text-Anime United
One PeIce
Coulors-match theese-Itachi Vs Gai


----------



## makotokazuki (Dec 14, 2008)

avatar request

Type: Avatar/Animated GIF
Size: 125x124
Text: Death,...is a real pain
WIW: Stay on the face for a little bit, then scroll down to the bloody area then add the "real pain" part.
Stock:


arigoto if it's ok


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 15, 2008)

makotokazuki said:


> avatar request
> 
> Type: Avatar/Animated GIF
> Size: 125x124
> ...


I'm not sure what "arigoto" means, but I have your request finished...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Is it alright?


----------



## Jimin (Dec 18, 2008)

Type: Ava
Size: 150x150
Stock: here

Type: Sig
Size: Senior Size vertical
Stock: Link removed

I just want the set to be balanced on each person, not just focus on any one person.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Type: Ava
> Size: 150x150
> Stock: Link removed
> 
> ...


Would you like a banner on either of them?


----------



## Jimin (Dec 18, 2008)

^Whats a banner? You mean border? Yeah, sure. I prefer one but if it looks bad, then don't do it.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Whats a banner? You mean border? Yeah, sure. I prefer one but if it looks bad, then don't do it.


Oh sorry, it's been a long day. I did mean border... 

Are you wanting the signature to be transparent or just resized with a border?


----------



## Jimin (Dec 18, 2008)

^Yeah, just give me a cool design or make it transparent.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Yeah, just give me a cool design or make it transparent.


I'm actually out of time tonight, so if it's ok I'll do your request tomorrow. Sorry...



*EDIT:* I finished up your requests...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






I wasn't sure what to do with the signature, so I hope it's ok. I'll re-do it if you don't...


----------



## Jimin (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks. I'll use it soon and I'll rep soon.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 20, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Banner
> Size:800x200
> Stock-
> Text-Anime United
> ...


I worked on your request. The colours you gave me to use for the text didn't match that well with the new stock. I went through a few different combinations and I found one I think works...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Is it ok?


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Dec 23, 2008)

Type: Signature
Dimensions: Whatever is fine as long as its not too big. ^^;
Text: MERRY CHRISTMAS!!
What I Want: Could you have the Merry in Green and the Christmas in red? ^^; And a small green border around it as well. 
Stock:


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 24, 2008)

Mihael Keehl said:


> Type: Signature
> Dimensions: Whatever is fine as long as its not too big. ^^;
> Text: MERRY CHRISTMAS!!
> What I Want: Could you have the Merry in Green and the Christmas in red? ^^; And a small green border around it as well.
> Stock:


Here's your request. Sorry it took a little bit, but at least I finished it before Christmas... 


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Is it ok?


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Dec 26, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Here's your request. Sorry it took a little bit, but at least I finished it before Christmas...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here_
> ...


Yes it is. ^_^ Thank you. I';ll rep right now (if I can ^^; )


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 28, 2008)

Avy: 150 x 150 

Sig: Add a cool border or whatever effect you think would be best. No preferences really.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 29, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Avy: 150 x 150
> 
> Sig: Add a cool border or whatever effect you think would be best. No preferences really.
> 
> ...


All finished...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






Are they ok?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2008)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> All finished...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> ...



Yeah, much appreciated.


----------



## Solaela (Jan 9, 2009)

um question? Is a animated userbar able to be made?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jan 9, 2009)

nightblade said:


> um question? Is a animated userbar able to be made?


Yep, totally...


----------



## Pedobear Jr (Jan 16, 2009)

My holiday set is out of date. 


*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 






Focus on their heads.


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 






For both of them, put a thin border of black then white.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jan 16, 2009)

Pedobear Jr said:


> My holiday set is out of date.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ava_
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






Is this even allowed? I guess it is just a finger...


----------



## Pedobear Jr (Jan 16, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it's allowed because it's one of my favorite images.

They're perfect, you never cease to please!


----------



## Yachiru Kusajishi (Jan 20, 2009)

For the avatar:

Thin black border.

For the Signature:

Take out the background part.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jan 21, 2009)

KyuubiKitty said:


> For the avatar:
> 
> Thin black border.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






Are they ok?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey I'd like a set with this pic

Avy:150x150
Sig: ~350x200 with text: Mos, top right corner and Def, bottom right corner. Font, I dont know the name, but if you have something like the font in the background of this  I'd like it. If you don't have it any font would do. 

IDK if you do Photoshop effects and what not, but if you do could you add some


----------



## Yachiru Kusajishi (Jan 21, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! They're perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jan 22, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Hey I'd like a set with this pic
> 
> Avy:150x150
> Sig: ~350x200 with text: Mos, top right corner and Def, bottom right corner. Font, I dont know the name, but if you have something like the font in the background of this  I'd like it. If you don't have it any font would do.
> ...


I'm sorry. I've been really swamped with homework recently. It may take a little bit longer than usual to get your request done...


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 31, 2009)

Have not been on fro long lol
how u been pengu?

anyway I have alot of request but they are easy
I want all theese banners changed to size-842px × 173px 
and there text to be changed or added to Anime United


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy frick on a stick with a brick, people. My deepest apologizes for the extensive wait. I really have no excuse... 



Shark Skin said:


> Hey I'd like a set with this pic
> 
> Avy:150x150
> Sig: ~350x200 with text: Mos, top right corner and Def, bottom right corner. Font, I dont know the name, but if you have something like the font in the background of this  I'd like it. If you don't have it any font would do.
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 







*Spoiler*: _Siggie_ 






Those work?



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Have not been on fro long lol
> how u been pengu?
> 
> anyway I have alot of request but they are easy
> ...




*Spoiler*: _1_ 







*Spoiler*: _2_ 







*Spoiler*: _3_ 







*Spoiler*: _4_ 






Are they ok?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 18, 2009)

cant see nothing


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Feb 18, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> cant see nothing


They show up just fine for me and I even checked on multiple computers. Try refreshing the page or something...


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 19, 2009)

could I request a Nightcrawler set without a stock, since I'm on a computer that has trouble loading sites with large images (I.E, Google )

let me know Pengu, thanks


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Feb 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> could I request a Nightcrawler set without a stock, since I'm on a computer that has trouble loading sites with large images (I.E, Google )
> 
> let me know Pengu, thanks


Sure you can. So just a few questions:

1. Any pictures?
2. Do you want the avatar and signature to be of the same image or both just similar Nightcrawler images?
3. Do you like applesauce?
4. What kind of border?


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 20, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Holy frick on a stick with a brick, people. My deepest apologizes for the extensive wait. I really have no excuse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, yeah those work. I'll save them for later this week. Thanks (reps)


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 24, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Sure you can. So just a few questions:
> 
> 1. Any pictures?
> 2. Do you want the avatar and signature to be of the same image or both just similar Nightcrawler images?
> ...



1.don't have any
2. similar nightcrawler images
3.appleciderisbetter
4. nothing odd but not an overused one


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Feb 26, 2009)

Here you are, Hisa-chan...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






Sorry the signature isn't full size. I really liked the image but it's the biggest I could find of it...


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 1, 2009)

The avatar wont load  could you reupload it to Tinypic for me?
never mind Kind Lloyd direct linked me and its loading now. It looks awesome

*reps*


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Mar 1, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Holy frick on a stick with a brick, people. My deepest apologizes for the extensive wait. I really have no excuse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i seee
ownage ness
rep coming with another request fro my forum pokemon skin

need the text chnaged not the font just the text

Founder to Admin



Mod to Team Light


Members to Member


Pokemon to Trainer

Admin to T Mod


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Mar 13, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> i seee
> ownage ness
> rep coming with another request fro my forum pokemon skin
> 
> ...


Sorry for the long wait. I got your requests done though. Oh, and I added you to my Valued Customers list on the front page because of your repeat business... 


*Spoiler*: _1_ 







*Spoiler*: _2_ 







*Spoiler*: _3_ 







*Spoiler*: _4_ 







*Spoiler*: _5_ 







*Spoiler*: _6_ 






Are they ok?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Mar 14, 2009)

They are more than fine
got to spread so rep though

as fir this when my RP is up and th site is up aswell I am thanking you with a link to your shop in your name 


thx


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Mar 14, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> They are more than fine
> got to spread so rep though
> 
> as fir this when my RP is up and th site is up aswell I am thanking you with a link to your shop in your name
> ...


Cool, thank you...


----------



## Soldier (Mar 15, 2009)

PEEENNNGGGUUUU~!
Trans pl0x! I want teh little boy.
And a matching avatar? Both senior and Junior sized, please.  And a black border, square. 

Thnx, yo.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 16, 2009)

omfg i love you lol <3 
thank you so veddy much :3


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 22, 2009)

Pengu could you make me a super grando avatar, por favor 



Two versions: One, Simple yet doesn't look just a crop + border, and the other, go wild on 

and just make this transparent for me

Please and thank you!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 1, 2009)

need a huge request agin lol
making another dbz rp forum so need osme stuff

here is the themplate-
jutst remove the z and place this- adn remove the little white things with text  small text like in the games-if you cant do it liek that just do any template you want


kk need theses
Rookie-
Warrior-
Elite Warrior-
DragonBall Hunter-
Planet Protecter-
Supreme Fighter-
Cosmic Warrior-
Z Fighter-
Planet Destroyer-
Fallen Warrior-
Galaxy Crusher-


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Apr 4, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Pengu could you make me a super grando avatar, por favor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't make a second avatar because I couldn't find any effects that looked ok with the sparkles and such already in the image. I did spruce the first avatar up a little, though...


*Spoiler*: _Hisagi Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Hisagi Signature_ 






And here's your other request that you made over MSN...


*Spoiler*: _Other Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Other Signature_ 






Are they ok?



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> need a huge request agin lol
> making another dbz rp forum so need osme stuff
> 
> here is the themplate-
> ...



I'll do your requests once I get some free-time, thanks...


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 5, 2009)

Damn. Never seen something so cool man. Thanks


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 9, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> I didn't make a second avatar because I couldn't find any effects that looked ok with the sparkles and such already in the image. I did spruce the first avatar up a little, though...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Hisagi Avatar_
> ...



kk
cant wait


----------



## Vaz (May 5, 2009)

If you're able to do them, here's my request:

Sig - just the little guy and his shadow, make the background transparent and resize it for a senior sig size.

Avatar - an avy of the rider's torso/upper body, 150x150, any type of border you think looks best.

Apreciate it if you find the time.


----------



## Aina (May 10, 2009)

Animated GIF/Avatar
Dimensions, 150x150.
Resize if necessary. 3 frames, from Wilson's face to his abdomen, to House. Not too fast of a switch. Plain black border.
Stock - 

Signature -
Largest senior size, forgot what it was. 
Well, have a nice time screwing around with a few graphics really, maybe add some sort of border. Surprise me, much more fun that way.
Stock - 

Reps w/ credit guaranteed. ​​


----------



## Cjones (May 10, 2009)

Could you make a set out of this picture. For the sig I would like a transparency. I would like the whole picture to be transparened and resze it to 350x300.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 12, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> need a huge request agin lol
> making another dbz rp forum so need osme stuff
> 
> here is the themplate-http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u185/majimchris/1-saib10.png
> ...



So sorry for the long wait. Here you go:


*Spoiler*: _1_ 







*Spoiler*: _2_ 







*Spoiler*: _3_ 







*Spoiler*: _4_ 







*Spoiler*: _5_ 







*Spoiler*: _6_ 







*Spoiler*: _7_ 







*Spoiler*: _8_ 







*Spoiler*: _9_ 






The rest comng in the next post...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _10_ 







*Spoiler*: _11_ 









Vaz said:


> If you're able to do them, here's my request:
> 
> Sig - just the little guy and his shadow, make the background transparent and resize it for a senior sig size.
> 
> ...



I finished your request and will post it as soon as you turn off you signature... 



Aina said:


> Animated GIF/Avatar
> Dimensions, 150x150.
> Resize if necessary. 3 frames, from Wilson's face to his abdomen, to House. Not too fast of a switch. Plain black border.
> Stock -
> ...





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 









cjones8612 said:


> Could you make a set out of this picture. For the sig I would like a transparency. I would like the whole picture to be transparened and resze it to 350x300.



The signature came out a tad choppy due to it's painting-like look to begin with...


*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 







*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 12, 2009)

Thx alot
rep +


----------



## Vaz (May 12, 2009)

Sorry about that, post edited, I fought the law and the law won. 

Thank you for doing my request anyways


----------



## Cjones (May 12, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> The signature came out a tad choppy due to it's painting-like look to begin with...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ava_
> ...




Thanks


----------



## Soifon (May 12, 2009)

Signature: The middle box of Suiton Suijinheki

Avatar: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 12, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Sorry about that, post edited, I fought the law and the law won.
> 
> Thank you for doing my request anyways




*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 









Soifon said:


> Signature: The middle box of his opponents
> 
> Avatar:
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 







*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Soifon (May 13, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's perfect, thank you!


----------



## Soldier (May 16, 2009)

I would like the two children in the middle, alone, please. As in none of the extra effects. And a thin black, square border. All resized to the signature maximum limits. Thank you.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 16, 2009)

Text swith

experience to Wrestling Creed


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 16, 2009)

Soldier said:


> I would like the two children in the middle, alone, please. As in none of the extra effects. And a thin black, square border. All resized to the signature maximum limits. Thank you.



I'm a little confused as to what you want. Do you want an avatar, signature, or both? When you say you don't want any of the effects, do you mean you want a transparent background. I need more specifics... 



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Text swith
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 






Like this?


----------



## Soldier (May 17, 2009)

Yes, I want it transparent. When I said no extra effects, I meant the effects already residing in the stock. I would like a _signature_, I apologize for not providing clear specifics.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 17, 2009)

awsum
one moar its important 
 am doing a skin for anther forum and i need some icons 

Here is the base icon-
but i want the blue flames into this green-


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 17, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Yes, I want it transparent. When I said no extra effects, I meant the effects already residing in the stock. I would like a _signature_, I apologize for not providing clear specifics.



It's ok, here you go... 


*Spoiler*: __ 









^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> awsum
> one moar its important
> am doing a skin for anther forum and i need some icons
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 






This ok?


----------



## Soldier (May 18, 2009)

Thank you.
You've been Credited and +rep'd.


----------



## Pedobear Jr (May 20, 2009)

Make this transparent for the sig:  ninjas who don?t take care of their comrades are lower than thrash

Just make the avatar with this. No effects needed. Use w/e border you like:  ninjas who don?t take care of their comrades are lower than thrash


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 20, 2009)

Pedobear Jr said:


> Make this transparent for the sig: she comments
> 
> Just make the avatar with this. No effects needed. Use w/e border you like: Link removed



*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






You really love tempting fate with the mods...


----------



## Pedobear Jr (May 20, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you mean. 

Thanks, they're great!


----------



## Soldier (May 28, 2009)

I want this transparent, keep the guy/stereo the paint splatters and the paint bucket.
Matching Avatar if it isn't to much a trouble?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 3, 2009)

Soldier said:


> I want this transparent, keep the guy/stereo the paint splatters and the paint bucket.
> Matching Avatar if it isn't to much a trouble?




*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






Are these ok?


----------



## Berry (Jun 6, 2009)

*Knocks on the door* ..."Are you still open?"...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 6, 2009)

Berry said:


> *Knocks on the door* ..."Are you still open?"...


I sure am. Go ahead and make a request...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2009)

Do whatever you feel like. Ava 150 x 150. No resize for the sig.
​


----------



## Innocence (Jun 6, 2009)

can anyone here do video gifs?

*avatar* - 150x150
Link removed
1 pixel black border
1:31 - 1:45

epic scene


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 9, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Do whatever you feel like. Ava 150 x 150. No resize for the sig.
> ​



I don't have time to do this today, but I will get to it soon...



Innocence said:


> can anyone here do video gifs?
> 
> *avatar* - 150x150
> other thread
> ...



Please read the OP, I don't do Video-to-GIFs. My good friends at Hisa's Set Shop should be able to do that for you though...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 2, 2009)

Berry, here's your request:


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 









Morphine said:


> Do whatever you feel like. Ava 150 x 150. No resize for the sig.
> ​




*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






I'm very sorry it took so long...


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Berry, here's your request:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here_
> ...



It was worth the wait! Repped. Use soon. She looks awesome.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's your request, T-KK...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Pengu
long time no request LOL

Got one
kind of impoertant
a poster

Size-303 x 405
Text-At the top WVT
at the bottom  Internet Wrestling Fedaration

Renders
Here
Here
Here
Link removed


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's your request Yachiru...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 









^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Hi Pengu
> long time no request LOL
> 
> Got one
> ...



I'm sorry, but the links you posted wont load...


----------



## Yachiru Kusajishi (Jul 8, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Here's your request Yachiru...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> ...


OMG! It's perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Tentenfan (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool! Ok, I want:

*Banner*
*Text: *The Komachi FC
*Specifications: *Make the text in gold, please. Use a bold, easy to read font.

Use any picture you want of Komachi. For a picture of what she looks like, look at my avatar. Thank you!


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 28, 2009)

Tentenfan said:


> Cool! Ok, I want:
> 
> *Banner*
> *Text: *The Komachi FC
> ...


Please turn off your signature and then I'll start your request...


----------



## Tentenfan (Jul 28, 2009)

Sig is off. Took me an hour to find out how to do it! lol


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 29, 2009)

Tentenfan said:


> Cool! Ok, I want:
> 
> *Banner*
> *Text: *The Komachi FC
> ...


Ok, here you go...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Please give me credit whenever you use it...


----------



## Tentenfan (Jul 29, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Ok, here you go...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here_
> ...



IT'S SO FUCKING PRETTY! I almost cried when I saw it! And yes, you are so getting credit!!!!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi pengu forget bout my first request
i need a trophy 

make it black and bigger
and put a spade on it 
thx rep +


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 1, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Hi pengu forget bout my first request
> i need a trophy
> 
> make it black and bigger
> ...


I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean by a "spade"? Could you elaborate please?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 3, 2009)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean by a "spade"? Could you elaborate please?



ohh
srry
spade-♠


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 4, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> ohh
> srry
> spade-♠


Oh, the card symbol. Sorry, I'm a little slow... 

And please turn off your signature...


----------



## L'ombra (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello, i would like a signature and Avatar made please.

Stock (for both): 
Sig Dimensions: 205 x 338
Avi Dimensions: 150 x 150
Sig Parts: Mainly around her head and upper body.
Avi Parts: Just around her face.

sorry if this is too much for one request. >.<


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 18, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^, you still have yet to turn off your signature. I'll start your request once you do...



The Devil said:


> Hello, i would like a signature and Avatar made please.
> 
> Stock (for both):
> Sig Dimensions: 205 x 338
> ...



I didn't put any flashy effects (I wasn't sure if you wanted them) but I did enhance the colour quality a bit. Hope you like it:


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 18, 2009)

Can I have this trans'd please?

Thanks <3


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 18, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have this trans'd please?
> 
> Thanks <3


Here you go...


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






Make sure to give me credit wherever you use it...


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 18, 2009)

I will do and thanks, I love it pek


----------



## L'ombra (Aug 20, 2009)

Ah, yes. I love it. And I'll be sure to credit you.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 26, 2009)

Srry bout that Pengu
btw chnage my request
chnage text from this to BumpKage


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 12, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Srry bout that Pengu
> btw chnage my request
> chnage text from this to BumpKage


O no, I'm SO SO SO SO sorry! I didn't notice this post at all! Please forgive my neglect... 

Here's you request:


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






I hope it's ok...


----------



## Jude (Nov 26, 2009)

Type: Underbar
Dimensions: Regular
Text: The Beatles Fc
What I Want: The Text on the Right and the pic on the left (whatever you think looks the best with the pic)
Stock:


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 27, 2009)

Tsubasa said:


> Type: Underbar
> Dimensions: Regular
> Text: The Beatles Fc
> What I Want: The Text on the Right and the pic on the left (whatever you think looks the best with the pic)
> Stock:


I'm sorry, but I'm not familiar with the term "underbar." Do you mean a userbar or maybe a banner? If not, could you give me an example of a typical underbar? Once that's cleared up, I'll get your request started...


----------



## Jude (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry i ment userbar, i apologize.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 1, 2009)

No problem and sorry for the wait. Here you go... 


*Spoiler*: _Here_ 






I went ahead and put the text on the left. I just think it looked better like that (and it looks like the one on the far left is looking at the words )...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 23, 2009)

Zaxxon, here's your Christmas PM request...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






Is it ok?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 23, 2009)

♫_Little Shop, Little Shop of Horrors . . ._♫


Naw, I'm just kidding. It's absolutely perfect. Thanks so much.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's your PM request, Zaxxon, and a bump for my shop... 


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






I just used the usual border and the max size for the sig. Are they ok?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 8, 2010)

Well done sir, you're a genius.


----------



## Nuvola (Jan 14, 2010)

Neh, could I get a request?  I know some shops have a post limit to them....


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jan 15, 2010)

xXKakashiFanXx said:


> Neh, could I get a request?  I know some shops have a post limit to them....


Read the rules on the front page, I have no post requirements. The only requirement really is that you give me credit whenever you use the image(s)...


----------



## Nuvola (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool! Thank you! :33

Type: Avatar (& Signature; if I'm allowed to ask for)
Dimensions: 150x150px (I guess)
What I Want: Dotted border for the avatar(?), and focusing on the couples' faces. The sig, whatever, surprise me with it's cuteness


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jan 15, 2010)

xXKakashiFanXx said:


> Cool! Thank you! :33
> 
> Type: Avatar (& Signature; if I'm allowed to ask for)
> Dimensions: 150x150px (I guess)
> What I Want: Dotted border for the avatar(?), and focusing on the couples' faces. The sig, whatever, surprise me with it's cuteness


Because you aren't a senior member, your avatar size is only 125x125. By "dotted border," do you mean a border that is transparent except for the dashes? And yes, I can make you a signature, as well...


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 16, 2010)

3:44 banner pls


----------



## Nuvola (Jan 16, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Because you aren't a senior member, your avatar size is only 125x125. By "dotted border," do you mean a border that is transparent except for the dashes? And yes, I can make you a signature, as well...



Ok  I wasn't really sure how to tell, and for "dotted border" I meant something like


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jan 16, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 3:44 banner pls



I need more information. What dimensions do you want the banner? Do you want a banner on it, if so what kind? Do you want text or effects on it?



xXKakashiFanXx said:


> Ok  I wasn't really sure how to tell, and for "dotted border" I meant something like



I see. Do you want it to fade in and out like it does in that image?


----------



## Nuvola (Jan 17, 2010)

Sure, that would be fine  Thanks!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 17, 2010)

as long as you can,glitter effect (if not just smooth it thanks  )


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jan 17, 2010)

xXKakashiFanXx said:


> Cool! Thank you! :33
> 
> Type: Avatar (& Signature; if I'm allowed to ask for)
> Dimensions: 150x150px (I guess)
> What I Want: Dotted border for the avatar(?), and focusing on the couples' faces. The sig, whatever, surprise me with it's cuteness



I'm all done with you request. I went ahead and just did a simple render for the signature (I think those make the best sigs, but that's just me). I sized the signature just a little smaller than max size to give you some room for the text and stuff you have in your sig now...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






Are they ok?



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 3:44 banner pls





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> as long as you can,glitter effect (if not just smooth it thanks  )



I tried some different glitter/sparkle effects, but noting looked good enough. I brightened the image just a bit and made it not quite so blurry. I also threw a simple border on it (it seemed too open without it)...


*Spoiler*: __ 






Is it alright?


----------



## Nuvola (Jan 18, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> I'm all done with you request. I went ahead and just did a simple render for the signature (I think those make the best sigs, but that's just me). I sized the signature just a little smaller than max size to give you some room for the text and stuff you have in your sig now...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> ...




OMG! Thank you! pek Its so cute! And thanks for the resizing of the sig, even I didn't think of that.  

And I agree, simple sigs are the best.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 25, 2010)

Is that doable?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jan 26, 2010)

Zaxxon, I have your request all done... 


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






These ok? 



FFXFan13 said:


> Is that doable?



Please read the front page, I do not make videos into images. My good friend, Hisagi, will probably be able to help you out in his shop though:


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Must have missed that part, sorry?


----------



## Lookie (Jan 27, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Zaxxon, I have your request all done...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> ...



can i request the full picture of that sig for Zaxxon  that means the bottom half ... and i'm serious ...


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 3, 2010)

Can you put this (pic below) into sig and avy format for me?



You can just put it into the right format with dotted borders.

Or if you want to do effects, can you try and get the 'wings' off her back and then put the words "Innocence" and "sig by your name".

Thanks so much! Can't wait for it to be done!


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Feb 7, 2010)

Here you go, Zaxxon... 


*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






Correct?



DarkAngelSakura said:


> Can you put this (pic below) into sig and avy format for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The image is a little busy as it is originally so any effects I added just seemed like too much... 


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






Are they ok?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 7, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Here you go, Zaxxon...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Signature_
> ...



Very much so, once again thank you.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 1, 2010)

i want a Transparency of this image. if you can take out the words and if you can add this text 

"Gotta Take Each Day..."".....One Day At A Time..."
avatar of the face of the guy who is drinking
senior size


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Mar 9, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> i want a Transparency of this image. if you can take out the words and if you can add this text
> 
> "Gotta Take Each Day..."".....One Day At A Time..."
> avatar of the face of the guy who is drinking
> senior size



I know you said it was alright, but I still want to apologize again for taking so long with your request... 


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






I did the avatar like you usually have them. I went out and found another version with less words for the sig, but "credits" was still all I could really take out without losing too much. Are they ok?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 9, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> I know you said it was alright, but I still want to apologize again for taking so long with your request...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> ...


  i like them alot. worth the wait.
and dont worry about it


----------



## Yoona (Jul 17, 2010)

Requesting set Vati 



Avy - Senior
Sig - Can you make it a little smaller than the Junior size. Also I'm wondering if you can get rid of the white border around it . I fit isn't possible don't bother.

Border - Dotted for the Avy alone.
Effects - Do as you wish .


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 17, 2010)

Halca said:


> Requesting set Vati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The avatar is 149x149px so the border would be symmetrical. Hope that's ok...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## Yoona (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you Pengu


----------



## Motive (Jul 18, 2010)

*Type*: Set
*Size*: Junior
*Ava Text*: None
*Sig Text*: Tenel Ka
*Stock*:


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jul 18, 2010)

Requesting transparency. :

Type: Transparency
Dimensions: 400x150
What I Want: Transprency + color enhacement if possible
Stock:


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 18, 2010)

xXxcryingeyesxXx said:


> *Type*: Set
> *Size*: Junior
> *Ava Text*: None
> *Sig Text*: Tenel Ka
> *Stock*:



I wasn't sure what to do with the text, but I like how it turned out...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






How are they?



lKazuhiro said:


> Requesting transparency. :
> 
> Type: Transparency
> Dimensions: 400x150
> ...



Here you go...


*Spoiler*: _Transparency_


----------



## Motive (Jul 18, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> I wasn't sure what to do with the text, but I like how it turned out...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> ...



Damn, they look awesome. pek
Thank you!


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 18, 2010)

Request; Profile Picture
Dimensions; 170x170
What I want; Dotted border (Can you do that?) 
Text; "Fujioka" and under that, "Poketard"


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jul 18, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Transparency_



Thanks. 

+rep


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 19, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Request; Profile Picture
> Dimensions; 170x170
> What I want; Dotted border (Can you do that?)
> Text; "Fujioka" and under that, "Poketard"



*Spoiler*: _Fujioka's Request_


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 19, 2010)

You rock


----------



## Yoona (Jul 22, 2010)

Can you make a profile pic for me pweese ? :33

170 x 170
No Borders :33


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 26, 2010)

Halca said:


> Can you make a profile pic for me pweese ? :33
> 
> 170 x 170
> No Borders :33


Sorry for the wait, I was out of town...


*Spoiler*: _Halca's Request_


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 7, 2010)

Type: Set~
Dimensions: 150x150 / Could you make the image a little smaller for the background~? 
Text: "Silly little Liar..." 
What I Want: Transparent background for signature and a dotted Avatar~^0^/
Stock:

Thank you very much~!


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 12, 2010)

DattebaYAOI-chan♥ said:


> Type: Set~
> Dimensions: 150x150 / Could you make the image a little smaller for the background~?
> Text: "Silly little Liar..."
> What I Want: Transparent background for signature and a dotted Avatar~^0^/
> ...



Sorry for the wait, here you go...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Aug 12, 2010)

Type: Set
dimensions: Senior sized
Text: You cant Rival me.
effects, spice it up a bit if you want


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 12, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Sorry for the wait, here you go...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> ...



Thanx a bunch!
It's so nice~~!


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello!

I'd like to request a signature:



Not too small, but not too big if possible.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 12, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd like to request a signature:
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Overwatch_ 






Hope you like it...


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 13, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Overwatch_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Zaxxon_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 












Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Type: Set
> dimensions: Senior sized
> Text: You cant Rival me.
> effects, spice it up a bit if you want




*Spoiler*: _Kenpachi Zaraki_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 13, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zaxxon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, that is just fucking amazing.


You are awesome.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Aug 13, 2010)

Danke pengu


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 12, 2010)

Request;Avatar and Sig
Dimensions; 125x125 for avy,sig as big as it can go with juniors
Text-Something Scary in blood Red
Can u like cut the words of the pic or something.Or just cut her whole body out and in place it in something else.


----------



## Naked (Sep 12, 2010)

Type: Set
Dimensions: Junior sized for both
Text: "Thinking of you, wherever you are."
What I Want: I'll leave the artistic decisions to you.
Stock: 

Thanks for considering my request.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 










*Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## Naked (Sep 13, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 13, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, I love it 

edit-sorry i forget to turn it off sometimes-


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 14, 2010)

Request  -Sig-
Size -rectangluar shape umm not sure what exact size that is just look at my banner something like that.-
Text-Welcome Home Rider-kun
put these 5 different girls all in 1 pic. This will be a big request and my last for know.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 17, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_



OMG I love how you did this its perfect!!!pek


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm back  with two sig request lol.

same size as the wife one for both

Naruto sig
background

With these 5 people in it 

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Hinata only*







I want the chair included with Itachi.Hinata from those girls only. I want Itachi in the middle with Hinata and Tayuya right beside him. You can put the other 2 wherever.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 24, 2010)

My apologies on the wait, my computer was having some issues...


*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 24, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> My apologies on the wait, my computer was having some issues...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_



I love this one too Thankspek and its alright I know its a pain in the neck cause i had some too 
Edit-
actually i wanna switch that kimimaro pic to this one instead if thats ok


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 24, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_



Thank you


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 25, 2010)

Dbz sig
Background


These 5 characters

*Spoiler*: __ 















Same size as the other 2 plz
I want Broly in the middle with Gohan to the right and Vegeta to the left.Trunks to the far left and cooler to the far right. Thanks


----------



## Hαnnαh (Sep 25, 2010)

Type: Animated GIF
Dimensions: 150x150
What I Want: 0:47-0:51
Stock: 
Thanks in advance and sorry for any headaches you get with the obnoxious screaming of myself, my crazy relatives, and some eleven year olds.
EDIT: Shoot, I always forget to turn off my sig...


----------



## kaileena (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey  I would like a set please!! If it doesn't bother you 

Okay, for the avatar...
Size: 130x130
Border: Doesn't really matter, but if you could make it curved, it would be better ^^
And no text.

For the sig:
Size: 500x200
Background: 
Text: kaileena

Here's the pic:


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_ 







*Spoiler*: _JHxXBadRomanceXxJH_ 






kaileena, I'll get to your request after I eat...


----------



## Hαnnαh (Sep 25, 2010)

I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 25, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_


Thanks you do such an excellent job!


----------



## kaileena (Sep 26, 2010)

No problem, I can wait


----------



## Yoona (Sep 26, 2010)

Requesting at Vati's :33

Type:Avy 
Dimension : 150 x 150
What I Want: Just make it pretty .
Stock: 



Type: Signature
What I Want: A Transperency 
Stock: 

Not sure about the size but can you make it small like around 300 x 300


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry, kaileena. I meant to post yours last night but got distracted... 


*Spoiler*: _kaileena_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 










*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## Yoona (Sep 26, 2010)

Megas


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's the proper size, kaileena. My bad... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kaileena (Sep 26, 2010)

It's really no problem. Wow I love my new set! Thanks!!!


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 30, 2010)

I want a set of this please.Junion Size. Try to get both of their faces in one avy if you can.

make it as sexy as possible
With solid boarders around both. Thanks!


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 









Have fun with this one...


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 1, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh your missing a part.Can you add it in.I kinda wanted the whole pic of it.


----------



## Bright Supernova (Oct 1, 2010)

Type: Avatar 
Dimension : 150 x 150
Border: Can you make it curved please   
What I Want: Doesn't really matter, just something pretty.
Stock: 

Thanks!


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bright Supernova_ 









riderinhood2 said:


> Oh your missing a part.Can you add it in.I kinda wanted the whole pic of it.



Ok, I felt like trying it out. Here's the full version...


*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_


----------



## Bright Supernova (Oct 1, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bright Supernova_



pek Its perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 1, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bright Supernova_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks much better.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 2, 2010)

Can you make a sig of this.Just trans this and make it junior size nothing else.


and this one too


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 2, 2010)

nvm lol
going to another shop : D


----------



## Hαnnαh (Oct 2, 2010)

Type: Animated GIF
Dimensions: 150x150
What I Want: 7: 33-7:40
Stock: 
Since you were so awesome last time!


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry for the wait, I got food-poisoning over the weekend. It's not fun and I want it to go away! 


*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_ 




On the second one, I couldn't tell if certain white patches were part of the character or part of the background. You'll have to tell me how I did... 

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 




You're going to have to be careful how many big-sized images you have in your sig. I tried to make this one a smaller file-size so you could have other images in your sig, but there is a 1 MB maximum for sigs which includes EVERYTHING in your sig (even the stuff in spoiler tags)... 






^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> nvm lol
> going to another shop : D



Aww, I was just about to do it...


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 5, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Sorry for the wait, I got food-poisoning over the weekend. It's not fun and I want it to go away!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_
> ...



I hope you get better.Your my favorite shop owner!
Thier both great thank you.:33


----------



## Hαnnαh (Oct 7, 2010)

You rule as always!


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 13, 2010)

Can you get 

0.09 to 0.11 as a juinor avy 
From when the he first looks at them to when his face darkens Arigatou


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_ 




I had to cut it down a little and lower the quality a good amount. It should be small enough file size to work, though...


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 13, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you  will rep when spread.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 15, 2010)

I got another request for you.
3 Avy's of this vid.



0.15 to 0.16 make it look they are talking.

0.53 to 0.55 from the hands to the end of the kiss.

1.01 to 1.02 

Arigatou


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 15, 2010)

riderinhood2, I don't have a YouTube account so I can't view that video (it's marked as mature). I'm afraid you'll have to take that request to another shop...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry for the wait...


*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_ 




I had to reduce some quality on the second one (because it's a little longer), but they should all be the proper file size...


*Spoiler*: _First_ 







*Spoiler*: _Second_ 







*Spoiler*: _Third_


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 17, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Sorry for the wait...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_
> ...



Arigatou,Your the best!


----------



## Praecipula (Oct 19, 2010)

Set please. 

Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: Anything.
Border: Anything that is not rounded.
Text in avy: Acrima
Text in sig: “Hopefully, we can build a rivalry and we'll be able to do this a lot. Make a legacy, then retire champions.”

Thanks in advance and if you're busy, I can wait.


----------



## Yoona (Oct 20, 2010)

Vati can I get 2 150 x 150 avys.

1st - 2:16 just the part where there is a kind slow mo on the girl doing the " talk to the hand " pose

2nd - 1:55 - 1:56 where she moves her hand out .

Link :


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Praecipula_ 




I went out on a limb with the sig, please to tell me if you don't like it...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 





*Spoiler*: _First_ 







*Spoiler*: _Second_


----------



## Chronos (Oct 21, 2010)

Type: Avatar
Dimension : around the size of your avatar
Border: Curved please
What I Want: Anything that make it look good. Make the avatar form the guy on the left
Stock: 


If you need anything more specific just tell me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lord Chrono_


----------



## Yoona (Oct 24, 2010)

Vater , me again 

Requesting set 

Avy
150 x 150
1:41 - 1:43
Where the guy in red comes close to the camera then pulls away.


Sig 
Junior size
Can you add some nice effects to it ( anything will do )


This is gonna be my birthday set so do you mind if I don't wear it till next month ?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 




The avatar you requested seemed kind of short after I made it. I made another with a little more in it that I thought looked cool. I don't care which one you use, it's your avatar... 


*Spoiler*: _Avatar You Requested_ 







*Spoiler*: _Avatar With Extra_ 






The sig I just had fun with. If there's anything you want me to change about it or if you don't like it at all please tell me and I'll change it...


*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






I don't care when you use the set. Happy birthday, Pebbles...


----------



## Yoona (Oct 24, 2010)

My God Vati the sig is beautiful!!!!!!!! 
Rather thoughtful of you for the avy 

Right I've got mah present from you already


----------



## Praecipula (Oct 25, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Praecipula_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I' sorry for not getting it right away.  I'm really really sorry. I just thought you haven't finish it yet since I didn't get a VM. I'll be more careful next time.

Anyway, it's beautiful. I love it so much.  I think I'm gonna stick to this for quite a while. pek


----------



## Chronos (Oct 26, 2010)

Yo  

Making another request. This time a set

avy
Size: junior size
Border: curved
What I want:Anything that would make it look nice.

Sig
Size: junior size
What I want: make the background transparent

Pic: 


take your time, thanks again


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lord Chrono_ 




Beautiful picture there... 

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## Chronos (Oct 26, 2010)

Epic  

thanks a lot Pengu


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 29, 2010)

Junior Size Set and do what you want to it.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey Pengu! 

Do you edit stuff on gifs, too?

I just need the "gickr.com" thingy removed from the bottom corner. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 4, 2010)

So sorry for the wait, I was out-of-town and didn't see my shop had requests when I was on last night! 


*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_ 




Simpler is often better, in my opinion. If you want something changed, please tell me... 


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: _Hikawa_ 




Creepy movie...


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Pengu . I was wondering where you went to.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 5, 2010)

GIF set 



Ava border; Rounded

Sig border; Dotted

Rep and creeeeed. <3


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 6, 2010)

It's beautiful  I love it


----------



## Yoona (Nov 7, 2010)

Avy - 150 x 150
Focused on the short guy in the middle with the pink hair..

Sig - Transparency please .
Junior size

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Nov 8, 2010)

Type: Animated GIF
Dimensions: Whatever works best
What I Want: 6:43-6:37
Stock:


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 




Sorry for the wait, I got caught up with work... 


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 












JHxXBadRomanceXxJH said:


> Type: Animated GIF
> Dimensions: Whatever works best
> What I Want: 6:43-6:37
> Stock:



First, I assume you mean 6:37-6:43. Second, that request is WAY too long. Only about 1 second can fit in the file-size requirements for junior members. I'm sorry, but I can't do your request...


----------



## Hαnnαh (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, it got reversed, but it's not for anything to go into my sig. File size makes not a difference.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 9, 2010)

JHxXBadRomanceXxJH said:


> Yeah, it got reversed, but it's not for anything to go into my sig. File size makes not a difference.


Oh, I thought it was for an avatar. About how big do you want it to be?

Also, signatures do have a file-size limit, it's 1MB...


----------



## Hαnnαh (Nov 9, 2010)

For size, I said "whatever works", so whatever's best with you.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _JHxXBadRomanceXxJH_ 




I had to cut it down some to make it a good enough quality...


----------



## Hαnnαh (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome as always.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 10, 2010)

Avy: 150X150
Sig: Senior sized, Transperancy
Stock: 
Text: MAD GEAR, In an industrial type text if possible?


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 13, 2010)

Can I get 2 avies and a gif from this video?



First Avy

1:22 to 1:23 were's she's snapping her fingers.

Second Avy

6:38 to 6:40 where she flips her hair like this.

Gif
6:47 to 6:57 where they charge at her to were she flips the 2nd one over like nuthing.

Junior size arigatou.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kenpachi Zaraki_ 




I decided to try an idea with your sig text and I thought it fit nicely. If you don't like what I did with it, I'll change it up... 


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 










riderinhood2, I'll get to yours in a bit...


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 13, 2010)

No that works Perfectly


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_ 




Since the non-avatar GIF was such a long scene, the quality is a little lackluster, sorry...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar 1_ 







*Spoiler*: _Avatar 2_ 







*Spoiler*: _GIF_


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you  There lovely.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 15, 2010)

Another avy and gif please.




Avy
11:02-11:04 where she's wiping her face and nose. I would like to get where she breathes in if you can.

Gif
19:44-19:53


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_ 




Please try to keep avatars down to 1 second. I didn't put her breath in and it was still a bit over 1 second so the quality is rather low...


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _GIF_


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks  and sure i guess


----------



## Yoona (Nov 16, 2010)

Requesting gif set 

Avy - 150 x 150 
47 :48
I can't really describe it but it is where she is moving from side to side.

Sig - Don't know about gif sizes but once it is within the limit.
1:30 - 1:42
Where she breaks the plates.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## Yoona (Nov 17, 2010)

The sig is huge 
Can you resize to about like this one that you did for Fuji ?



Thanks and sorry for the trouble .


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 17, 2010)

Halca said:


> The sig is huge
> Can you resize to about like this one that you did for Fuji ?
> 
> 
> ...


My apologies. It was a rather short clip with not a lot of color variance so I tried to make it as big as I could... 


*Spoiler*: _New One_ 






Don't worry about it...


----------



## Yoona (Nov 22, 2010)

Dad can you make a userbar for me ?
I really want a nationality one but I can't find none for where I live .


Same font as that one ^

Text: Trinidadian .
Pic


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 




I think this is what you were wanting, please tell me if it's wrong and I'll fix it up. Also, I added you to the valued customers list for giving me so much business...


----------



## Yoona (Nov 23, 2010)

Me like it pek
Well no prob cause I feel comfortable in this shop


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 23, 2010)

If you could make me a set out of this , that would be great. Do whatever you want to it, im sure it'll be great(:

Avatar 150x150 please ^.^

Lots of rep for you(:


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 25, 2010)

New set Plox
Avy: 150X150
Signature: senior sized
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]



Text: A Beast of Pray


----------



## Yoona (Nov 26, 2010)

Can I get a gif set ?

Avy - Senior
Time : 31 - 34 - Where she walks up and stops.
Link : 

Sig - 250 x 140

44 - 50 - Starts with a guy and a robot and ends with a church stain glass window
Same link 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kenpachi Zaraki_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 











*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 29, 2010)

Okay heres the new pic! Thanks~


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 29, 2010)

wow that is epic man o.o


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _PewPewSoulEater_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 











*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 




Hope this is better...


----------



## Yoona (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes it is ! pek


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 30, 2010)

Avy Gif
O:4 to 0:05 ( I wanted to get their heads moving to cut off time you don't have to get when they open their eyes.If you feel its still to much then you cut out something you deem unecessary)


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Nov 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

Pengu-kun, I'd like a set. :33

Stock for sig: 
Stock for ava: 

Here's a challenge for you. I'd like a GIF set. 

For the avatar I'd like all panels on it, make it go fast but in a sense, not so fast so people can look and go "aww ! :33" 

Now for the signature, I'd like only 4 panels. The bottom for when the boy kisses the girl and they kiss 'n kiss 'n kiss >:3. Could you get rid of everything except the background and the thought bubbles with only the "........."? If not it's okidoki.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 30, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_



Its nice, very nice.Thanks


----------



## Smiley (Nov 30, 2010)

*Request:* Transparent Avatar
*Size:* 150x150
*Border:* Solid
*Stock:* []
*Specific:* Just get his upper-body in it (Holding the gun)

Thank you :33


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 







*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 











*Spoiler*: _Eternαl_


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 1, 2010)

Aww, I like it but... the avatar is all messed up.  If it's not too much trouble i'll just want the avatar as them snuggling, no GIF.


----------



## Smiley (Dec 1, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Eternαl_



Thank you.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 6, 2010)

Can I get a gif and avy of this?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry for the wait...


*Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_ 





*Spoiler*: _Faster_ 







*Spoiler*: _Slower_


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 13, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Sorry for the wait...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _riderinhood2_
> ...



Thanks again pengu


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Dec 13, 2010)

*<Shop Closed for the Holidays!>*

I'm going to be away from my personal computer for about a month so I won't be able to do requests. I'll reopen the shop after the holidays... ​


----------

